# Hope



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Pidge finally has a buddy! I'd like you all to meet Hope - the latest addition to our feathered family 

This little cutie came to us from some caring Rutger's college students who rescued him/her. They noticed her (we're assuming her for now) sitting by the side of their building one evening while having a BBQ. All agreed that if the parents didn't appear by the time their BBQ ended that they would take the little girl inside for safety. This is a picture of Hope after being with the students for about a week. 



















Thankfully, they have several other birds so were familiar with basic care and did a wonderful job of handfeeding. Knowing that she would grow and need more room than they could give her they posted an ad on Craig's List which I browse from time-to-time. We corresponded for a little over a week before they brought her over to us *(note to self at this point - next time this happens, give hubby more than 15 minutes to agree to taking the bird in  )*.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

The two students stayed for awhile, checking out our home and housing for Pidge, Juliet, and Noel - as well as asking numerous questions about safety concerning our cats. Made me glad that they were the ones to have found this little bundle of softness!

Hope had just started eatting seed when they dropped her off - from pictures here on PT I estimate she was about 4 to 5 weeks old at the time; still squeeking up a storm and just so adorable. 



















She was, and continues to be, a very friendly people-person bird and has just completely stolen our hearts! She's already become quite the "daddy's girl" - flies to Dave's shoulder or head every time she's out of the cage. 










By now she's on full seed now and just last week her voiced began changing. Although she no longer squeekes, she does make the most adorable cooing sound while nuzzling her beak between our fingers.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

After a 2-wk quanrenteen we introduced her and Pidge. Initally Pidge was a bit aloof and did a fair amount of grunting. And Hope soon learned to allow Pidge his "personal space"  Thankfully Pidge wasn't overtly aggressive though and the two are happily hanging out together now. I think Pidge is becoming a bit more friendly by watching Hope and Hope is learning more how to be a pigeon from Pidge. 



















Last week we introduced Hope to Juliet and Noel in the back bedroom -- initially tails were a trembling all around. Hope was quite curious about Noel in particular... so now we're thinking maybe Hope is a male after all. LOL - suppose time will tell.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I do have a question though - Hope seems a bit on the light side for weight... assuming that she is now about 8 or 9 wks old how much should she weigh? She's approximately 296 g. today. If that's a bit underweight, what would be best for weight gain?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

And our lower deck is FINALLY completely fenced in!! The contractors are coming back to do a few more waterproofing things and putting plastic latice in front of the screens - so with any luck Pidge, Hope, Juliet, and Noel will have their new aviary ready to occupation in the next week or two. Here's a sampling of some of the photos - the full album is online at my picasa web albums.



















And of course, Mr. Weiderman had to check it out before the birds take over


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I also have a number of other photos posted of Juliet and Noel and Pidge. 



















http://picasaweb.google.com/Dezirrae/PidgeJulietAndNoelMarchAprilMay2008


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Really really cute pictures, these pigeons live a soap opera LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dez.........Hope is SO pretty. I don't believe she's 8 weeks old yet. Probably closer to about 5, maybe 6 weeks old. I've never weighed my birds, so I don't know how much she should weigh. She LOOKS good though. 
The first pictures when she's wrapped in a towel, I'd put her at about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a great story.
I love the new bird room. It's perfect. I look forward to reading more about them.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I *LIKE* that aviary. 
If I ever win the lottery thats the third thing on my list.



> She's already become quite the "daddy's girl" - flies to Dave's shoulder or head every time she's out of the cage.


That's cute!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for sharing your wonderful story about Hope & introducing her to us, Dezirrae  
She's a beauty as are all your birds & of course Mr. Weiderman. 

Loved each & every one of your photos. 

Please do keep us posted, to include more pictures. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hope is quite the striking pij with those white feathers!

AND, no dummy either...he(? I just have this _feeling...)_ knew who to smooze up to!!

Your home is beautiful and your new pij/dove home is awesome!

My cats: Timmy, Gypsy & Twiggy say MEOW to your cats!

With Love, Hugs and Scritches to one and all

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dezirrae,

It's heartwarming to hear these college students could care so much about this beautiful little girl with white flights. She is so precious as are your other pets. Thank you for sharing the pics, looks like they have a wonderful spacious home.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an adorable youngster. Bless the students for taking such great care of her and and you for giving her a wonderful forever home.
I love the aviary. It's one my dreams to have something like it some day. I bet they will love it.

Reti


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh that is soooo cute! Love the posture LOL


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just some of the cutest pictures ever. Your bird room looks fantastic; they are really going to love it. I'm glad Pidge has a friend, and what a lucky bird Hope is.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments  

I was thrilled that those college students cared enough to take Hope in too - I'm still in touch with them and have told them to holler if any others are found. Course next time I'll talk to Dave about taking more in at least a day or so in advance  



Lovebirds said:


> I don't believe she's 8 weeks old yet. Probably closer to about 5, maybe 6 weeks old. I've never weighed my birds, so I don't know how much she should weigh. She LOOKS good though.
> The first pictures when she's wrapped in a towel, I'd put her at about 3 weeks old.


Thanks Renee - I wasn't really sure what she should weigh at this age so just hoping that 296 g is normal for her age. I'd hate to think of her being hungry.

Cindy - I'm probably going to try to borrow some ideas for perches / nest set up from your bird room... do you use indoor/outdoor carpeting over wood? And do you staple it on or use glue?



mr squeaks said:


> AND, no dummy either...he(? I just have this _feeling...)_ knew who to smooze up to!!


LOL - you're not kidding Shi!! She (or he) knows EXACTLY who to smooze with 

Off to Home Depot for some supplies to start putting the perches together now. Hopefully the weather will hold out here and I can get some outside work done before it rains again.

Thanks again for such a warm welcome for Hope - more pictures will be coming


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Dez, a big welcome to Hope. I loved all the pictures. She is gorgeous with beautiful markings and colors. Love the brown in her wings. You mentioned in one post she weighed 296 but the last post 196? Either way, she looks very healthy to me. If it is 196, she will continue to gain weight so as long as she is looking so good I wouldn't worry. I would weigh her every 3-4 days though just to keep tabs on it.

Love their new room. Geez, I wish we had something like that. I would be so nice to just walk into the room and visit. Yall have done a super job.

The picture of Hope sitting on her wing is a winner.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Maggie! I didn't proof my last post well enough  Hope's weight is 296 g not 196. I'll still take your advice though and weigh her every 3 or 4 days to monitor it.

Many thanks for the compliments too.

I hope her coloring doesn't change too much after her first full moult.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What an adorable little bird. I loved the pictures, all of them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dez, at her age, 296 sounds really good. I'll bet she winds up in the 340-350 gram range when fully grown.


----------

